# Can Moringa be given to Tortoises?



## Orlando Roman (Dec 25, 2014)

Well I have a few trees at home that I use on myself, also read some articles that it works miracles for animals of all types and if we could help people by giving them another tool to better our care of our beloved tortoises, why not research it?


----------



## Orlando Roman (Dec 25, 2014)

http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/Herbal/Moringa.aspx Must be read!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 25, 2014)

We've talked about it here on the Forum before:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/moringa.93598/

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/moringa-trees.8078/

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/moringa-olifera.78628/#post-737119


----------

